# Got chewed out by a professor and fought back.



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I got chewed out by my professor today. I was in the front reception talking to the secretary about how incompitent she was and rules she was violating and she came up to me and dragged me into a empty room. She cornered me and made me sit at a table and began to chew me out. Anger kicked in when she insulted my illnesses and I fought back the best i could. The fight wasnt over yet as i had yet to win.

I went home and then wrote the school administrator(who likes me) a 3 page long complaint letter naming that professor that yelled at me and another one that insulted me.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

Good on you for standing up for yourself!  Hope it turns out well.


----------



## meesha327 (Mar 15, 2007)

Good for you! I've done this before with authority figures and they didn't know what to think because they assumed I would cower in a corner. She was probably thinking the same of you because it is assumed of quiet people that they have no backbone. Not true! You put that jerk in her place!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow that's huge. I would probably just cry in that situation. Great job for standing up for yourself!!!!!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Good for you! Surely it was none of her business in the first place and cornering you and making you sit at a table doesn't sound right.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry about that Noca. That's great you stood up. I hope the administrator listens and understands your grievance.

Hope it will turn out well.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------

